
Why blockchains can be really bad. Or: How techno-futurists can ruin things - ghosh
http://www.recode.net/2016/6/19/11972818/dao-hacked-blockchain-ethereum
======
swiftDaemon
This article doesn't bring up any real criticisms. It gives one example (the
DAO) of how blockchains can be bad. That's it.

~~~
aficiomaquinas
Agreed. Most of it are biased value judgments with little evidence. Still, the
theses remain as interesting possibilities.

------
jkot
_Skynet is comming_ fear mongering.

Code is a tool, similar way as mathematics or law. It is pointless to argue
that "mathematics" or "law' rules the world. But it is critical that most
population have some understanding, and can use this tool. And we have very
long way to go.

~~~
drdeca
Saying that law rules the world seems like a somewhat ordinary statement?

